# Triple Bypass Registration Closed



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

*From their website:*


"THE RIDER QUOTA FOR THE 2008 TRIPLE BYPASS WAS REACHED ON 1/11/08. Online and Mail-In registration for this year's ride is now closed. Please note: If you mailed a registration and it arrives post-marked 1/11/08 or earlier, you WILL be registered for the ride. Entries post-marked after 1/11/08 will not be accepted. THERE WILL BE NO WAIT LIST. We look forward to your participation in the 2009 Triple Bypass."


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

that sucks - I just went to sign up figuring I was still early. Dang, that went fast.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

there's always craiglist come late june/early july.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rookie day is full*

Darn I had a good chance of winning this year.All these drugs for nuthing.


----------

